# Buckets and grit guards.



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking on your site, the buckets alone are out of stock.

However, the bucket and grit guards bought separately are cheaper than buying the bucket/guard combo. Are there any differences? 

When will buckets be back in stock...?

My only query prior to a mammoth order! :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Tom 

All present and correct now..! 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Tom
> 
> All present and correct now..!
> 
> ...


Nice one!

Tom.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

No discount for buying them both together then? Gutted...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You get a 10% discount off them with the DW code  

The bucket gets upgraded shipping FOC because of its size we have to ship it by courier but we keep delivery price at the cheaper rate :thumb: 

We only actually added the bucket for one customer but thought "what the hell" may as well leave it up 

Johnny


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, thanks mate.


----------

